# Ls7 clutch



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I will be installing a new clutch in the next few weeks. Is this the correct part kit that I need? 
GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
I will also replace the slave and add a remote bleed line while I'm in there.


I am also going to change the trans fluid, might as well...I have a case of valvoline full synthetic dex6 already. The transmission says to use dex3, but this dex6 says on the bottle that it's suitable for use in all GM applications requiring dex2,3, or 6. Will it be ok to use this fluid? It's a 2006 model if that matters....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off get the Dex III GM part number 88861800. Other fluids will work but won't work as optimally. The use of Dex VI has been debated but Tremec and most tranny shops will say to use the II due to modifiers specific to our syncros.

That's the kit you'll need and I'm glad to see you're replacing the slave and putting in a remote bleeder. Look at Advance Auto for your slave as they have the best price.


----------

